# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Úc - Du lich Uc

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*
Đất nước Úc rộng lớn được khái quát bằng hai đặc điểm hoang dã và đáng yêu. Úc có 6 tiểu bang và 2 vùng lãnh thổ, mỗi bang mang một sắc vẻ riêng, mỗi vùng lãnh thổ mang một nét quyến rũ riêng. Nước Úc rộng lớn nuông chiều được mọi sở thích, những bãi biển thơ mộng dành cho những người thích lãng mạn, những khu rừng hoang dã đầy bí ẩn cho những ai yêu mạo hiểm hay những chú gấu túi dễ thương cho những ai yêu thích động vật…không gì có thể tả hết những điều thú vị của nước Úc, cách duy nhất để bạn biết được đất nước này là nên tự mình trải nghiệm, dù chỉ một lần. 


*Đến Khi Nào?*

Diện tích to lớn khiến Úc có nhiều kiểu khí hậu đa dạng. Điều này cũng có nghĩa là vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào cũng có thời tiết đẹp ở một nơi nào đó trên đất Úc.

Sydney được thiên nhiên ưu đãi với một khí hậu ôn hòa, nhiệt độ về đêm hiếm khi xuống thấp hơn 10oC, nhiệt độ trung bình vào mùa hè khoảng 25oC. Nhiệt độ mùa hè có khi lên đến 40oC. Khí hậu mùa đông thường mát hơn lạnh. Tiết trời đẹp nhất vào khoảng tháng Ba – tháng Tư và tháng Mười – tháng Mười Một, ban ngày trời ấm và quang đãng, ban đêm mát mẻ.

Khí hậu ở Melbourne nổi tiếng với các đặc điểm bất thường, ẩm ướt, gió nhiều và cực nóng hoặc cực lạnh trong cùng một ngày! Mặt tích cực của Melbourne là thời tiết hiếm khi giá lạnh - nhiệt độ trung bình vào mùa đông nằm trong khoảng 6°C đến 13°C. Trong năm, nhiệt độ thỉnh thoảng vượt quá 35°C.


Tasmania (và Hobart) có bốn mùa rõ rệt. Vào những ngày hè, thời tiết ban ngày nóng và mát mẻ về đêm. Mùa thu mát mẻ, trời quang đãng và thỉnh thoảng có sương mù về đêm. Vào mùa đông Tasmania ẩm ướt, lạnh và có bão tố nhất là ở khu vực phía tây. Mùa xuân nhiều gió và các cơn bão vẫnđổ bộ vào đất liền nhưng vào những khi không có gió bão, trời quang đãng và thời tiết ấm dần.

Khí hậu vùng Queensland không có mùa lạnh (ngoại trừ khu vực nằm sâu trong nội địa và vùng cao vào buổi tối trong khoảng từ tháng năm đến tháng chín). Trong khoảng thời gian sáu tháng từ tháng Mười Một/Mười Hai đến tháng Tư/Năm thời tiết nóng, mưa nhiều. Đây cũng là thời điểm của giông bão ở Queenland. Nhiệt độ ở Brisbane tương đối ổn định, hiếm khi thấp hơn 20°C.

Nam Úc có khí hậu Ðịa Trung Hải: mùa hè nóng và khô, mùa đông mát mẻ, mưa chủ yếu tập trung vào khoảng giữa tháng năm và tháng tám. Nhiệt độ trong thời gian từ tháng mười đến tháng tư rât nóng, thường lên đến 38oC. Vào mùa hè, thời tiết ở Adelaide cũng có thể rất nóng và rất khó chịu. Mùa xuân và mùa thu là khoảng thời gian dễ chịu nhất trong năm trong lúc mùa đông thì hơi lạnh và ẩm ướt.

Khí hậu Bắc Úc được mô tả bằng hai mùa Khô và Mưa. Nhiệt độ quanh năm cao nhất khoảng 30oC đến 34oC và thấp nhất khoảng 19°C đến 26°C. Thời gian tốt nhất để du lịch Bắc Úc là khoảng tháng sáu và tháng bảy. Còn vào mùa mưa, nhiệt độ và độ ẩm cao có thể vượt quá sức chịu đựng của du khách nên một số công viên quốc gia có thể đóng cửa một phần hoặc đóng hoàn toàn.

Bang Tây Úc có khí hậu nhiệt đới, có hai mùa rõ rệt là mùa mưa và mùa khô. Thủ phủ Pert có mùa hè dài, nóng và ít mưa. Nhiệt độ trung bình vào khoảng 30°C đặc biệt trong khoảng tháng Giêng và tháng Hai. Gió từ ngoài biển thổi vào, thường được gọi là ‘Fremantle Doctor’, làm thành phố mát lại. Mùa đông khí hậu mát và mưa. Nhiệt độ trung bình khoảng 18°C.

*Phương Tiện?* 

Hàng ngày đều có các chuyến bay từ Việt Nam sang Australia và ngược lại của các hãng khác nhau, bạn có thể lựa chọn giữa các hãng hàng không sau: Malaysia Airline, Thai Airways, Cathay Pacific, American Airline với thời gian bay khoảng hơn 15 tiếng.

80% khách du lịch đi bằng máy bay, hãng hàng không Quatas là hãng hàng không nội địa và có ngân sách bổ sung gọi là Jetstar. Có một hãng tàu chuyên chở cạnh tranh là Virgin Blue.

*Đi Lại?*

 Với khoảng cách giữa các thành phố là rộng nên máy bay là cách lựa chọn thuận tiện nhất và nhanh nhất mặc dù xe bus và tàu hỏa hoạt động tốt.

Xe bus Australia có tiện nghi đầy đủ nhưng chỉ nên đi trong thành phố. Nếu bạn đi du lịch sang các thành phố khác thì phải chuẩn bị cho chuyến đi dài. Có một số công ty xe bus hoạt động nhưng chính xác chỉ có hệ thống xe bus quốc gia Greyhound Australia.

Australia có mạng lưới xe lửa chính nối liền tất cả các thành phố. Đi du lịch bằng đường sắt là cách tương đối thuận tiện vì sẵn các toa giường nằm trên số tuyến đường chạy qua đêm. Tuy nhiên đi xe lửa thường chậm và đắt hơn xe buýt.

Xe taxi hoạt động ở khắp nơi và chạy tính theo mét với mức phí thuê xe cao và cộng thêm một khoản phí trên mỗi cây số. Taxi ở Úc khá đắt. Tuy nhiên, bạn sẽ không phải mặc cả giá vì tất cả taxi ở nước Úc đều phải sử dụng công tơ mét theo luật pháp quy định. Các mức giá cao được áp dụng vào buổi tối, ngày nghỉ cuối tuần và các ngày nghỉ lễ.

Xe đạp rất phổ biến, đặc việt đối với giới trẻ và ở nhiều thành phố có các đường dành riêng cho người đi xe đạp.

*Thông Tin Thêm?*

*Đại Sứ Quán Việt Nam tại Úc*: 3Embassy of the Socialist Republic of Vietnam
6 Timbarra Crescent, O'Malley, ACT 2606.

Điện Thoại.: 02-62866059/62901549

Fax.: 02-62864534/62902908

E-mail: vembassy@webone.com.au

*Tổng lãnh sự quán Việt Nam tại Sydney*: 489 New South Head Road, Double Bay, Sydney, N.S.W. 2028

Điện Thoại: 93272539, 93271912

Fax: 93281653

----------


## thietht

Tới Úc thăm vịnh tuyệt đẹp hình ly rượu

Lạc vào 'hành tinh khác' ở sa mạc Úc

10 Địa điểm không thể bỏ qua khi du lịch Úc

Bán đảo ornington Peninsula, sân chơi mùa hè của Melbourne

Khám phá đảo cát lớn nhất thế giới

Ngắm tiên cảnh ở công viên 2 tỷ năm tuổi 

Thành Phố Melbourne ( bang Victoria) 

'Thiên đường' du lịch Australia

Ngỡ ngàng vẻ thanh bình thành phố Sydney

Coober Pedy - Thị trấn ngầm kì lạ ở Úc

4 lí do để đến thăm Kimberley 

Lễ hội hoa lớn nhất nước Úc 

Bondi (Úc) bãi biển thể thao và nghệ thuật 

Dãy núi Ba chị em kỳ lạ ở Úc 

Tháp Sydney - tòa tháp cao nhất Nam bán cầu 

Tham quan cửa hiệu đặc biệt trên đại lộ George 

Những địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng nhất Úc

----------


## thietht

Những điều cần ghi nhớ khi du lịch Melbourne

Cẩm nang du lịch Brisbane

 Những địa điểm mua sắm nổi tiếng tại Melbourne

Hành trang du lịch Úc 

Những hàng hóa phải khai báo khi vào Úc

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Uc* được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Hà Nội - Sydney- Featherdale Park - Blue Mountain - Canberra - Melbourne - Ballara (7 Ngày 6 Đêm) - Giá KM: 62.599.000 VNĐ/Khách

 Hà Nội - Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne ( 7 Ngày 6 Đêm ) - Giá KM: 64.310.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne - Hà Nội (8 Ngày 7 Đêm) - Giá 60.497.450 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Úc - Singapore - Hà Nội (10N/9Đ) - Giá 2320$ /Khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Melbourne - Canberra - Sydney - Manila - Hồ Chí Minh (8N/7Đ) - Giá 53.228.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Melbourne - Canberra - Sydney - Hà Nội (8 ngày 7 đêm) - Giá 67.950.000 VNĐ Giá KM 64.400.000 VNĐ/Khách
HỒ CHÍ MINH - MELBOURNE - BALLARAT - SYDNEY- KOALA PARK - HỒ CHÍ MINH (7 Ngày 6 Đêm) - Giá 62.769.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm - Khởi hàng 14, 28 hàng tháng) - Giá 61.950.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch châu Úc: Hà Nội/ TPHCM – Sydney – Canberra - Ballarat – Melbourne (7 ngày 6 đêm - Ngày 28 hàng tháng) - Giá 62.540.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Hấp dẫn Pavlova – Bánh xốp kem trái cây nổi tiếng nước Úc

Đảo Kangaroo, thiên đường ẩm thực mới của nước Úc

Hoa mắt với "sắc màu" ẩm thực của xứ sở Kangaroo

Những món ăn nổi tiếng của nước Úc

----------


## thietht

Pensione Hotel Melbourne 

Great Southern Hotel (4 sao)

Rydges on Swanston Hotel (4,5 sao)

Khách sạn Rydges World Square

Travelodge Sydney Hotel

----------


## thietht

Một số nhà hàng nổi tiếng ở Úc

Nhà hàng Tetsuya’s Restaurant

Nhà hàng East Village Restaurant Sydney

Phở Việt đắt hàng ở Úc

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Úc

----------


## thietht

Hoa đào nở rộ ở xứ Kangaroo

----------

